# Stylus Revolve slingshot - Seljan Series from SimpleShot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Unboxing, comparison, shooting and my thoughts about Stylus Revolve.
Shooting went great with this Stylus, when I shortened active band length 3mm.
3mm doesn't sound like much, but that was all needed.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video, glad to see you are still shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Excellent video, glad to see you are still shooting


Thanks mate 👍👊😊
New video or more every week on my YouTube channel


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHjQOP5lZs7Y6GqCZ9sIDZg


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Excellent review  

Hyvin tehty ja jälleen kerran, hienoja kuvausta!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Whytey said:


> Excellent review
> 
> Hyvin tehty ja jälleen kerran, hienoja kuvausta!


Thanks Whytey 👍👊


----------

